# Becoming a Herpatologist



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm nearly 15 and seriously thinking about becoming a herpatology, and I know its a long way away but where would you reccomend going after University (providing I get there).

I'm not talking about TV stuff but as a serious proffession.

Hope this is the right place to put this.

Thanks everyone,


Harry


----------



## Sarah1340 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi,

As far as I know there are no degrees in herpetology, so you would be best aiming for a zoology/animal science/biology degree, or similar. If you look on UCAS (ww.ucas.ac.uk) you should be able to search the database and see which universities do these degrees. That's probably the best place to start! 

I think you can also do Higher National Diplomas in animal stuff, but that's not a route I've gone down so I can't say much about it, sorry!

Experience is also often a very very important factor in getting a job with animals so try to get as much hands-on experience as possible, although this may be difficult to get until you turn 18 because of legal stuff.

Hope this helped.


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

This may help.

It would seem that the best place to study for a degree in herpetology is the U.S. I think the University of Florida has a degree in herpetology, amongst others. But, their education system is massively different to ours. A levels, for instance, may count as an associates degree, meaning you can go streaight on to a bachelors etc.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi

If you wanted to stay in the UK you would be best getting some good A-levels under your belt. Biology is a must and chemistry would be very useful also. There are universitys such as Bangor that run zoology courses with herp modules included as a option, then you would be able to specialise.. I believe there is a member on here doing exactly that. : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

alot of herpetologists are scientists, so good marks in biology are a very good idea.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Its something I am looking into myself. Have an Open Uni BSc(Hons)Science and wanted to use it somewhere is this field....


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah in the U.K i would have to say Bangor is a good bet, as in the final year they offer a herp module, also one of the lecturers there is Dr Wolfgang Wüster, a very knowledgeable venomous snake man (as well as an impressive back catalog of many other things)!

As for A levels as others have said, Biology and Chemistry are both pretty important, i then did Geography and Environmental Science as well, which both proved to be just as useful. 

Good Luck :2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Wolfgang has to be the worlds leading expert on Naja classification, if you could get into Bangor doing a zoology degree then thats your best bet in the UK. What you have to remember that herpetologist is a broad term used to describe alot of different careers, there are many different things herpetologists do, from zoo keepers, to habitat research to classification and evolution, professers, doctors and tv presenters. Its also a business where its not easy to get a break, you have to work very hard and jobs are few.


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Nottingham Trent Uni are running a degree in 'zoo biology'. I am starting this in october in the hope that I will at some point be able to work in the field. As others have said though, its not going to be easy to get into herpetology as a profession, and its unlikely to lead to a mega bucks salary either!


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

Alfonzo said:


> As others have said though, its not going to be easy to get into herpetology as a profession, and its unlikely to lead to a mega bucks salary either!


If you can complete a PhD and find a job as a lecturer (obviously hard work), you get to lecture about your passion, and it's a stipulation as a lecturer (at least at my uni) that one conducts scientific research. This research could be reptile-oriented...VOILA!


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Although nearly everyone above has mentioned doing a degree of some sort to become a "herpetologist" it's not necessarily the route that you have to take, but it is getting harder to conduct any form of research without some kind of formal qualification.

IN my opinion, the underestimation of what are now classed 'semi-professional' (as opposed to amateur) herpetologists is at the peril of the field of herpetology.

I personally have a masters but a lot of the people I work with in the field, and consider truly experts, are 'lay people' i.e those without formal qualifications.

These people know just as much, if not more, than many tenure track academics that work in the same area and can be easier to work with for many reasons, the lack of academic snobbery being a major one of them in my opinion.

The fact that they have put themselves in their position by spending their own money, time or by just living with herps to gain their own experience means that you can work with truly passionate and knowledgeable people (that is not to say that academics are not passionate and knowledgeable about what they do).

My point being, if you want to become a "herpetologist" in its broadest sense learn as much as you can from as many relevant sources as possible e.g books, eco-tourism, volunteering, relevant courses etc..and you can become just as good as the rest of 'em. 
The main thing is to show an interest, ask questions and be proactive. 

You just need to find your own little niche in this massive field


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice!

Harry


----------

